# My theater gear



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

Living room is about 14' by 25' that opens up to a small entry way and 9' x 9' kitchen.

My gear so far....

Yamaha RXV430
Samsung 55" LED
SVS PB2000
Fronts - Totem Rainmakers
Rears - Some old Optimus that I had laying around.
No center or sides yet. 
Custom built stands and media racks

Gear that will be added over the next several months...

Totem Sttaf's or another pair of Rainmakers. 
Totem Rainmaker Center
Totem Lynks for the sides
Emotiva UMC 200 pre/pro
Emotiva XPA-5 Amp 
Emotiva XPA-200 Amp 
Pioneer Elite Blu Ray
Pioneer Elite Network Player


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pic's. That sounds like a lot of upgrades!! But the kitchen must be tight.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you thought about an Oppo bluray player ? They get great reviews and they are built like a tank, they also load fast and regularly send out firmware updates.


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

B- one said:


> Have you thought about an Oppo bluray player ? They get great reviews and they are built like a tank, they also load fast and regularly send out firmware updates.


I have, but I have a couple of connections with some distributors that I'm able to buy through. I can get gear from them for about 60% of retail. I've heard really good things about the Elite Blu Ray line, some say very comparable to the Oppo.


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

B- one said:


> Can't wait to see some pic's. That sounds like a lot of upgrades!! But the kitchen must be tight.


Definitely not the most spacious, but it does what it's intended to do.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pics would be nice. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Pics would be nice. :T


+1 - looking forward to seeing how it all looks!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

reddshift69 said:


> I have, but I have a couple of connections with some distributors that I'm able to buy through. I can get gear from them for about 60% of retail. I've heard really good things about the Elite Blu Ray line, some say very comparable to the Oppo.


Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll post some pics when I get everything all finished up. I'm in the process of finishing out the loft space at the same time I'm putting my living room system together and it's a embarrassing mess right now. :sad:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

reddshift69 said:


> I'll post some pics when I get everything all finished up. I'm in the process of finishing out the loft space at the same time I'm putting my living room system together and it's a embarrassing mess right now. :sad:


I know that feeling well!


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I know that feeling well!


It's a real pain at times, but in the end it will be worth it.


----------

